
Oracle Internet Intelligence Map - bprasanna
https://internetintel.oracle.com/blog-single.html?id=Introducing%20the%20Internet%20Intelligence%20Map
======
rms_returns
>> Notably, while both BGP routes and traceroutes completing into Syria drop
to zero during these blackouts, the number of DNS queries surges. This
suggests the outage may be asymmetrical —packets can egress the country but
cannot enter...Visualizations such as these will now be widely available to
the public.

Not a network engineer, but this isn't a rocket science, right? Linux tools
like traceroute, etc. can do this since ages?

